# Newsflash: The Hobby is NOT Dying



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

We held our tongues at MegaHobby for the duration of the thread earlier in this forum on why the hobby is failing, because we knew that Hobbyfest was coming up. I think our event proves not only that the hobby is NOT dying (contrary to popular belief), but that if you match the right kid up with the right product, they become hooked. Take a look at a couple of our pictures from the event, and tell us with all honesty that kids have no interest in hobbies:

























































Take a look at all of the photos from the event here

At the end of the day, we're certain that if hobbies are "failing," it's because those selling the hobbies aren't doing their duty to get people involved. We had hundreds of people join us at this event and were packed for the full three hours. Not only we were able to have AAA Hobbies and Crafts -- the largest hobby shop in the tri-state area -- partner with MegaHobby (an actual partnership between a brick and mortar store and a web company!), but the kids and parents were all thrilled to take part in all of the activities of the day.

Nothing like the excitement of the youngest generation to keep you optimistic for the industry!


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

Where's the 'Like' button?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

rja said:


> Where's the 'Like' button?


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

From the photos, I counted 18 kids.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Frankie Boy said:


> From the photos, I counted 18 kids.


The event was for three hours, we can't imagine you want us posting every picture from it -- we had over 150 people attend, probably 75-100 kids.

But surely that supports our point about over-pessimism in the industry, right?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Things like this are a great idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

How many units would need to be sold of model "X" — lets stick to plastic kits only at a nominal price point per unit of $25.00 (taxes included) — in order for plastic model company ABC to break even?


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Frankie Boy said:


> How many units would need to be sold of model "X" — lets stick to plastic kits only at a nominal price point per unit of $25.00 (taxes included) — in order for plastic model company ABC to break even?


This is a local community of a few square miles in New Jersey, not the entire population of the USA. Let's try to keep things in perspective here.


----------



## markcan (Jan 28, 2013)

Wonderfest had an all-time record number of entries in the model contest this year. They come from all over the US, and the world. Not what I'd call a dying hobby.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

This last Christmas I went and gave my 2 great nephews a snap together kit of their favorite characters from the movie Cars and they put them together in no time after which they were trying to take them apart and put them back together.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

MEGA1 said:


> Let's try to keep things in perspective here.


That is exactly the point of my question.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Those kids are too cute!

Everybody stop whining and go build a model. You'll feel better!:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

markcan said:


> Wonderfest had an all-time record number of entries in the model contest this year. They come from all over the US, and the world. Not what I'd call a dying hobby.


Might you have any information as to how the entries break down in terms of age groups/categories? (Having never been to Wonderfest, I know nothing about how it's organized or how it runs.)


----------



## markcan (Jan 28, 2013)

Frankie Boy said:


> Might you have any information as to how the entries break down in terms of age groups/categories? (Having never been to Wonderfest, I know nothing about how it's organized or how it runs.)


You can find that information here:

http://www.wonderfest.com/contest/rules-judging-tips

WF started out as a mostly resin kit convention, but now you can find pretty much everything, including original sculpts. The diversity of themes and sheer artistry is amazing. Never gets old.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

markcan said:


> You can find that information here:
> 
> http://www.wonderfest.com/contest/rules-judging-tips
> 
> WF started out as a mostly resin kit convention, but now you can find pretty much everything, including original sculpts. The diversity of themes and sheer artistry is amazing. Never gets old.


Thanks. Ok, so there's three divisions: Senior, Teen and Junior. But I can't see any figures on the site in terms of attendance. Does anyone know the entry attendance figures (model-submitting contest participants, and a break down by division) and general attendance figures (model-submitting contest participants plus lookers only)?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Frankie Boy said:


> From the photos, I counted 18 kids.


According to Wiki, in 2002 there were as many as 30,000 cities just in the US. There are probably more now. Imagine, if we could just get 18 kids from each city into building models, not counting the ones who already do, there would be roughly 540,000 new builders out there!


----------



## markcan (Jan 28, 2013)

Frankie Boy said:


> Thanks. Ok, so there's three divisions: Senior, Teen and Junior. But I can't see any figures on the site in terms of attendance. Does anyone know the entry attendance figures (model-submitting contest participants, and a break down by division) and general attendance figures (model-submitting contest participants plus lookers only)?


Not sure of the breakdown, but I know there were more than 650 entries this year, which is a record. They didn't announce attendance figures, but it seemed like a lot more people than usual.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

markcan said:


> They didn't announce attendance figures, but it seemed like a lot more people than usual.


Again, having never attended and not having any previous attendance records at hand, I have no idea what "more people than usual" means. Is _usual_ 1,000? 10,000? or 100,000 people?


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

robiwon said:


> According to Wiki, in 2002 there were as many as 30,000 cities just in the US. There are probably more now.


That's highly unlikely. It is almost certainly the case that there are _fewer_ cities today, with smaller towns and villages amalgamating or being annexed into larger, already existing cities.

What is pertinent to this discussion, however, is not the number of cities, but rather the overall population, regardless of where they might reside. And just in case this needs pointing out, when model-building was in its undisputed heyday and business was a-boomin', the population of the United States, and Canada for that matter, was way lower than it is today.


----------



## markcan (Jan 28, 2013)

Frankie Boy said:


> Again, having never attended and not having any previous attendance records at hand, I have no idea what "more people than usual" means. Is _usual_ 1,000? 10,000? or 100,000 people?


I'd say a couple thousand. It's a relatively small con, but to me, that's what makes it special. WF has hosted guests including Ray Harryhausen, Caroline Munro and George Romero, and it's never been a problem interacting with them. In fact, Romero came and sat down with my friend Don and I a few years ago in the bar and told us all about his upbringing in the barrio.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The whole point of this is not a demographic breakdown with predictives scaling to a nationwide estimate of potential sales, but simply introducing a kid to something we enjoy and letting him have his own chance with it.
My stepson never thought about build models until I joined the family- he just was never exposed to the hobby before. 
The look in his eyes when he finished his first kit was the same as those photos above- a sense of joy and accomplishment. We now have a special time each week where he sets aside the PSP and we go create something.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> The whole point of this is not a demographic breakdown with predictives scaling to a nationwide estimate of potential sales, but simply introducing a kid to something we enjoy and letting him have his own chance with it.


The topic of this thread suggests otherwise. Indeed, the opening line by the OT reads: "We held our tongues at MegaHobby for the duration of the thread earlier in this forum on why the hobby is failing, because we knew that Hobbyfest was coming up." And the topic of that _other thread_ ("Model kits at retail...why they fail") was all about retail stores, consumer demand, sales, and advertising.

So this thread is clearly a direct response to the previous thread referred to and what _it_ was about. In essence, "nationwide estimates of potential sales" (or the lack thereof).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey Frankie, do you stand on the overpass and pee on parades as they pass by?


----------



## markcan (Jan 28, 2013)

John P said:


> Hey Frankie, do you stand on the overpass and pee on parades as they pass by?


More into pouring cold water, I'd say.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I have never understood this fixation some modelers have with predicting the death of our hobby. Like everything else in life, it had a beginning, has a middle and will eventually have an end, but why fixate on that. From what I can see, it is alive and well, but like most of us that participate in it, is getting a little long in the tooth. I agree that there aren't a whole lot of youngsters getting involved and that will eventually bring about its demise, but at the moment it is thriving wonderfully. New kits keep coming out, and the quality and quantity of models on display at shows is more impressive than ever.

I attended my first Wonderfest this year and can say that the enthusiasm and love for this hobby is as strong if not stronger than I can ever remember. And I have been involved in it since I was 6 or 7. Sure back then most of my friends built plastic models, but very few put much effort into it, those that did continued on and eventually grew to become some pretty amazing builders. And a lot of those that didn't found their way back to the hobby and began taking it more seriously and learning the techniques they needed to produce some pretty impressive models. 

Why can't we just enjoy the fact that at least for the time being, things look bright and not fret over what they will become in the future. 

Just my 2 cents.

Tory


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

If each modeler passed on the techniques learned and inspired the joy of building to just one young mind then this Hobby would never diminish in numbers.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Aurora-brat said:


> Like everything else in life, it had a beginning, has a middle and will eventually have an end, but why fixate on that.


I said the very same thing way back when in the original thread to which this thread is a (belated) response. But I'm not _fixated_ on it. Like yourself, and what you just finished saying, I was only ever stating the obvious.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

John P said:


> Hey Frankie, do you stand on the overpass and pee on parades as they pass by?


Ahhh ... the _ad hominem_.


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

How 'bout "Reports of this hobby's demise are greatly um over- um..."
Something or other. Can't remember much anymore.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Aurora-brat said:


> I have never understood this fixation some modelers have with predicting the death of our hobby...From what I can see, it is alive and well, but like most of us that participate in it, is getting a little long in the tooth...


And that's the "funny" thing about the subject--most of those who are concerned about it probably don't have enough years left to see it happen. 

I'm 52 years old, and I'm pretty sure I won't live long enough to build all of the model kits I _already_ have; when I'm dead and gone I won't care about them _or_ the hobby.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> And that's the "funny" thing about the subject--most of those who are concerned about it probably don't have enough years left to see it happen.
> 
> I'm 52 years old, and I'm pretty sure I won't live long enough to build all of the model kits I _already_ have; when I'm dead and gone I won't care about them _or_ the hobby.


So now, instead of celebrating the hobby, we're talking about how it and we will all be dead eventually? Jeez...

Let's move on to something more cheerful. Did it rain in your city today? How many of us hate our day jobs? Were you ever traumatized by a teacher in grammar school?

I'm going to go join a mortuary forum. Those undertakers are a really funny bunch....


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Tim Casey said:


> So now, instead of celebrating the hobby, we're talking about how it and we will all be dead eventually? Jeez...
> 
> Let's move on to something more cheerful. Did it rain in your city today? How many of us hate our day jobs? Were you ever traumatized by a teacher in grammar school?
> 
> I'm going to go join a mortuary forum. Those undertakers are a really funny bunch....


Love your comments. I am looking forward to the new kits. The hobby is not dead. :hat:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The hobby is alive and well for me!!! I can't keep up with all the new stuff coming out. I remember not too long in the distant past you had to hunt forever for Aurora monster kits settling on glue bomb built-ups for outrageous prices and garage kits that were roughly cast and being happy about what I could find!! Today there is so much out there to chose from. I couldn't be happier with the hobby now!


----------



## markcan (Jan 28, 2013)

scooke123 said:


> I couldn't be happier with the hobby now!


Me either. My biggest problem is what to build next, and to try to keep from buying more models. I'm losing that battle pretty badly.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

It is a never ending battle I'm losing as well!!! But it really doesn't bother me to lose a battle when I can get more models - I too have a problem deciding what to build, I'll sit in my hobby room for hours just looking at different kits - opening one--deciding nope! and going to the next one. But that is fun too sometimes.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Well I just got pulled back into the hobby - you can thank the 1/350 TOS Enterprise for that one. I should have it completed in a week or so. Next up - the bridge model, then the new Galileo model when its released, or the Refit Enterprise if the Galileo hasn't been released, and then those new Bandai Star Wars kits, and then TOS BSG and then... oh crap - I'm hooked!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

For me, it's like an addiction. A very pleasant addiction, but one nonetheless. I hang around the HobbyTalk boards hungering for build diaries, new model kit reports, etc. I don't seem to have any time to build them lately, though. I have a half-finished Moebius B9 kit sitting in my dining room begging for attention everytime I go past. (Maybe this weekend...)

I'm 58, and the wonders of the current model companies makes me feel like I did in the 60's! I distinctly recall the thrill of finding the Aurora Flying Sub, Seaview, and Robot kits at the store (I think it was K-Mart) when Mom and Dad would take us shopping. I sold my soul (not literally, of course!) to my brother to borrow money when I found the AMT TOS Enterprise kit. I had not seen Star Trek before, as it was not carried by the local TV stations, but the design just grabbed me and wouldn't let go! I got the same feelings when I first saw the test runs of the Polar Lights Jupiter 2, the Moebius version, and the Moebius Flying Sub. The Polar Lights 1/350th TOS Enterprise is magnificent, and also awaits my attentions. (I had to put it away over Christmas, and then the B9 came around...) I'm also estatic for the re-pops of the old kits of my youth, even those I wouldn't have had even as gifts! The old Renwal Visible V8, now by Revell/Monogram, and the new previously Renwal kits also being released by Revell/Momogram are wonderful! I truly can't wait for Round 2 to put out more and more of the Lindberg Line of kits! I wish someone would repop the Aurora B-70 kit!! (I know the AMT larger scale kit is FAB, but I had the Aurora version as a kid, and had many happy hours pretending it was Tom Swifts' Flying Lab!)

So, while modern kids may not have the "bug" as bad as we do, I'm certain these past few years were just a lull, and that plastic modeling will surge again soon. How can it not with such companies as Round 2, Moebius, Atlantis, Pegasus and Monarch powering it?

Yours in addiction,
Larry


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

This is I think going to be considered the second golden age of model kits. There are multiple companies releasing kits people have always wished for, instead of having to wait for something new to be released the problem is which new kit to get next.

Unfortunately my home life has kept me away from my build station for about half a year (funny how your priorities shift when you have a family). Now that I have started my stepson on model building and he is building his confidence level up, soon he will be building next to me as we both work on our different projects. I have a massive collection of kits waiting for me and several dozen I will be buying for when those run low.


----------



## markcan (Jan 28, 2013)

Richard Baker said:


> Now that I have started my stepson on model building and he is building his confidence level up, soon he will be building next to me as we both work on our different projects. I have a massive collection of kits waiting for me and several dozen I will be buying for when those run low.


One of the things I love about Wonderfest is that each and every kid gets a free kit of their choice, and a room to build it in. Every time I walk by, dads and sons are having a great old time putting models together; it's a great way to bond, and unlike playing video games, they actually have something they can hold in their hand and be proud of at the end.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Tim Casey said:


> So now, instead of celebrating the hobby, we're talking about how it and we will all be dead eventually? Jeez...
> 
> Let's move on to something more cheerful. Did it rain in your city today? How many of us hate our day jobs? Were you ever traumatized by a teacher in grammar school?
> 
> I'm going to go join a mortuary forum. Those undertakers are a really funny bunch....


:lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I sincerely apologize if my previous post in this thread upset anyone.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

We just sold about 600 of our kits to a local camp so that's 600 kids that will be building a model kit this summer. Bears, bison ufos what fun for them. We have been on a mission with this. Kids go to camp in the summer, very easy to find them. The event that Megahobby had with AAA was great because the parents were involved as well. That is the key because they have the money to buy the kits. If they enjoy it themselves now you have 2 people into the hobby. A win win for everybody. Lets stop comparing old hobby world vs New it does not work. Just get out there and build something and have a positive attitude towards the hobby.

Pete

www.atlantis-models.com


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Atlantis1 said:


> We just sold about 600 of our kits to a local camp so that's 600 kids that will be building a model kit this summer. Bears, bison ufos what fun for them. We have been on a mission with this. Kids go to camp in the summer, very easy to find them. The event that Megahobby had with AAA was great because the parents were involved as well. That is the key because they have the money to buy the kits. If they enjoy it themselves now you have 2 people into the hobby. A win win for everybody. Lets stop comparing old hobby world vs New it does not work. Just get out there and build something and have a positive attitude towards the hobby.
> 
> Pete
> 
> www.atlantis-models.com



From the great sage himself :thumbsup:


----------



## markcan (Jan 28, 2013)

Atlantis1 said:


> We just sold about 600 of our kits to a local camp so that's 600 kids that will be building a model kit this summer. Bears, bison ufos what fun for them. We have been on a mission with this. Kids go to camp in the summer, very easy to find them. The event that Megahobby had with AAA was great because the parents were involved as well. That is the key because they have the money to buy the kits. If they enjoy it themselves now you have 2 people into the hobby. A win win for everybody. Lets stop comparing old hobby world vs New it does not work. Just get out there and build something and have a positive attitude towards the hobby.
> 
> Pete
> 
> www.atlantis-models.com


Good idea. Kids at camp will start building them and then get competitive to see who can do it the best. Next thing you know, they're hooked. Bwa-ha-ha-haaaaa....


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I sincerely apologize if my previous post in this thread upset anyone.


No, no, no! I knew it was tongue-in-cheek!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> And that's the "funny" thing about the subject--most of those who are concerned about it probably don't have enough years left to see it happen.
> 
> I'm 52 years old, and I'm pretty sure I won't live long enough to build all of the model kits I _already_ have; when I'm dead and gone I won't care about them _or_ the hobby.


Well I just did turn 70 on the 20th and I'm STILL buying and building model kits, I don't worry about the future and never thought I'd reach 70. But walking every day a mile or two with my dog and eating pretty right I just might live another 70 years LOL and if I do well I'll be pretty busy. Karl


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

I just finished my Gorgo about 10 minutes ago. I love all the kits that are coming out right now. This is a great time to be a modeler. I just wish I had more time to work on kits!!


----------

